# NOTD ~ Leather and Lace



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay, ya'll! I am in love with my Konad Nail Stamper! It took about an hour of playing with it to really pick up the technique. I had to work quickly and vary the pressure depending on the designs and the paint I used but once I had it figured out it was pretty easy. It isn't the best manicure but it's not bad for my second Konad attempt. Especially since I chose two techniques (free-hand french tips and precision stamping) that are rather difficult to begin with.

I used CHANEL's Black Satin for the tips, Konad's Special White for the design, and Plate #71.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

That is the COOLEST manicure I've ever seen! I have that konad thing too, but I haven't attempted anything that fancy yet.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks! I'm excited because it's only my second time. With a little practice, they'll be so much better!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! I'm excited because it's only my second time. With a little practice, they'll be so much better! Oh yeah! Heck I bet you could charge to do people's nails if you wanted to. I mean to have them done like that at the salon it would be really expensive.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah! Heck I bet you could charge to do people's nails if you wanted to. I mean to have them done like that at the salon it would be really expensive. I was so excited about my mani that I ordered another seven plates...and I justified it by saying that I would have easily spent forty bucks at the salon having my nails done once. This way I could them by myself over and over. I'm my own worst enabler!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 22, 2009)

Very cool, Faith!



I like it a lot!


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cool, Faith!



I like it a lot! Thanks!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was so excited about my mani that I ordered another seven plates...and I justified it by saying that I would have easily spent forty bucks at the salon having my nails done once. This way I could them by myself over and over. I'm my own worst enabler!



I like that justification! And I agree- you're actually saving money that way


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 22, 2009)

That's so awesome Faith! How do you find applying a top coat over it all? I've found that to be my biggest problem with the konad system, it smudges


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's so awesome Faith! How do you find applying a top coat over it all? I've found that to be my biggest problem with the konad system, it smudges



It seems to work better if you barely apply any pressure on the brush. I very lightly glided the brush over the nail and used two thin coats of top coat instead of one think one. That seemed to help a lot.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2009)

wow!! it looks so cool, i can't wait till i have some money to buy one of these


----------



## fawp (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow!! it looks so cool, i can't wait till i have some money to buy one of these



You'll love it! It's so much fun.


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2009)

wow!! Is that cool!!!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 24, 2009)

I LOVE YOUR NAILS!!!!!!! Seriously. They look freaking amazing.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

I watched their demo video and it's really slick!!

It remindes me os silk screen then transfered to a stamp pad then to your nails... the you put a clear coat over them ... and it's polish so it comes off the same as regular polish...


----------



## fawp (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I watched their demo video and it's really slick!!
It remindes me os silk screen then transfered to a stamp pad then to your nails... the you put a clear coat over them ... and it's polish so it comes off the same as regular polish...

That sounds almost exactly the same! I took me about an hour to figure out the right pressure and everything but once I did it was super easy. I really love this thing!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive been avoiding getting konad! I would blow all my money on it. lol Thanks for sharing.


----------



## candygalore (Apr 24, 2009)

uhh how pretty love your nails! how many nail polish have you purchase since you got your nail polish organizer little ladie? just joking gilr enjoy it your nails look fab can you do mines they need some serious nail polish loving!!! lol.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

thats hot!

I want it now lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 24, 2009)

I love this! I have crappy nails so oh well but looks awesome on you.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2009)

how cute! I love it!


----------

